# "Squeak" between cab and bed of 92 truck



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm going to look at a '92 reg cab 4wd truck and the guy selling it says it "squeaks" and it sounds like it's coming from where the cab meets the bed. Anybody got any ideas about what I should look for? Could it be a problem with the frame? Any advice or suggestions would help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

depends on the sound, a sqeak or a creak, could be a body mount, could be due to a old body/frame flexing etc, hard to say without hearing it


----------



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't heard it myself, was just wondering if there were any known problems before I go look at it.
Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

let us know...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, Darrach. Welcome.

I can't comment on the cab / box squeak, but there are other things to look and listen for.

Be very careful of the frame. These trucks were prone to the rusties; especially in climates where salt is used on winter roads.

Is the truck a 2.4? If so, listen for a brief rattle on engine start up (probably only evident if the engine's cold). Timing chain issues. Also, check to see if the front drive axle boots are leaking. Is the 4WD auto or manual hubs? IMO, manual are better.

Finally, the 2.4 4WD's were known to be somewhat gutless. So, don't be surprised if there don't seem to be a lot of ponies in the barn. And the 4WD's didn't get great fuel economy (comparable to a V8...without the power).

Don't get me wrong. These trucks are practically bulletproof, but there are things to look for.

Good luck, man!


----------



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks. The mechanic couldn't find source of squeak. But he couldn't put grease into the two ball joint grease holes on one of the front tires and thought that might be the source (although it sounds like it's coming from behind and the other side).
One other thing, I noticed the clutch fluid reservoir was below minimum, could the squeak come from the clutch? Don't notice anything different when depressing or releasing clutch. Although the other day when it was very wet here there was a high pitched whine when I started it, any idea what that could be?
thanks again.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the high pitch whine could be a belt slipping.. might check to see if its glazed/loose


----------



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

Belts seem tight and new. Do you think I should bleed the clutch fluid because the reservoir was below minimum? I just added fluid to the reservoir and hope no air had already gotten into it. And this question might seem stupid, but the reservoir cap doesn't seem to lock, should it? There are small tabs on neck, but when I try to force cap over them by twisting, the whole neck spins and I don't want to force it.


----------



## drdanelliott (Aug 21, 2017)

*1983 Nissan 720 PU squeak back of the cab*

I want to try to fix squeaks and groans on my 83 Nissan Pick Up. It is a stretch cab with a plastic panel on the back wall. If I remove that, will I see bolts that I can tighten to the bed better?
Thanks for your expertise help
Dan Elliott ([email protected])


----------

